# HDD auf SSD portieren - Vorgehensweise unn Fragen



## Vordack (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,

hab mir gerade ne SSD bestellt, als Ablöse für meine C: HDD.

Ich habe vor meine alte C: durch die neue zu ersetzen, also die Daten rüberzukopieren. Hierzu hätte ich einige Fragen.

In einer Anleitung (http://forum.effizienzgurus.de/f40/passendes-alignment-hdd-auf-ssd-kopieren-verschieben-ohne-neuinstallation-von-win-7-a-t8138.html) steht drin dass ich, wenn ich Acronis benutze, den MBR NICHT mit kopiern soll, dafür aber eine 1 MB Partition VOR meiner richtigen Partition als System erstellen soll.

Wieso? Wie erkennt mein System überhaupt dass es booten soll wenn ich en MBR nicht mitkopiere?

Würde es so funzen wie da beschrieben? Ich würde NUR eine 1 MB System-Partition und eine C: Parition auf der SSD erstellen.

Wenn das zu umständlich ist, wie bekomme ich es einfacher hin mein jetziges C: zu klonen?

Danke.


----------



## Onlinestate (3. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte mir einfach ne Linux Live-CD geschnappt und mit dd alles kopiert.
Versteh auch nicht, wieso der MBR ne eigene Partition auf der SSD bekommen soll. Würde sich aber vielleicht anbieten nach der Kopie einfach den MBR neu zu schreiben, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.

Vielleicht hat der Kerl auch einfach nur gerne ne eigene Partition für den MBR (warum, versteh ich zwar immer noch nicht, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der MBR nicht auf eine Partition geschrieben werden kann, sondern global für die ganze Platte gilt). Denke das mit dem Tool auch so klappt.

Edit: Weiß nicht genau, wie der Typ das meint, aber ohne MBR bootet nichts, das ist klar. Eigentlich ist der MBR auch 512 Byte und nicht 1MB, aber vermutlich kann man das mit diesem Tool nicht feiner skalieren.


----------



## Vordack (4. Januar 2011)

Danke erst mal^^

Würde es reichen wenn ich mein Acronis Image auf die SSD packe (ohne MBR) und dann von der Windows 7 DVD diesen Punkt "Fehler von Windwos suchen" oder wie der heisst anklicke damit er den mbr auf dei SSD schreibt? (Fixmbr geht unter win7 nicht oder?)

In dem Link (http://forum.effizienzgurus.de/f40/passendes-alignment-hdd-auf-ssd-kopieren-verschieben-ohne-neuinstallation-von-win-7-a-t8138.html) stand ja auch was von passendem Aligment, vielleicht ist die Extra Partition deswegen.

ICh hab noch mal weiter gegoogelt und bin hierrauf gestossen: http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=30625 Ganz unten sind die verschiedenen Artikel. Wenn ich die SSD hab werde ich mich da mal durchkämpfen^^


----------



## Onlinestate (4. Januar 2011)

Laut dem hier ( http://www.chip.de/artikel/SSD-So-haelt-die-Hightech-Festplatte-8x-laenger-5_37897062.html ) ist das Alignment nur ein Problem von XP. Echt doof, dass bei den anderen nie darauf verwiesen wird. Musst du daher dann auch nicht beachten.

Bei Vista/7 geht das noch genauso, nur der Befehl hat sich geändert, weil auch an der Art und Weise wie Bootinfos gespeichert werden etwas getan hat. Das geht jetzt über den Befehlt "bootrec /fixmbr" bzw "bootrec /fixboot".


----------



## Vordack (4. Januar 2011)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Laut dem hier ( http://www.chip.de/artikel/SSD-So-haelt-die-Hightech-Festplatte-8x-laenger-5_37897062.html ) ist das Alignment nur ein Problem von XP. Echt doof, dass bei den anderen nie darauf verwiesen wird. Musst du daher dann auch nicht beachten.
> 
> Bei Vista/7 geht das noch genauso, nur der Befehl hat sich geändert, weil auch an der Art und Weise wie Bootinfos gespeichert werden etwas getan hat. Das geht jetzt über den Befehlt "bootrec /fixmbr" bzw "bootrec /fixboot".



Wow danke.

Also meine Vorgehensweise wird dann sein:

Image auf SSD aufspielen
Altes C abstöpseln
Bootreihenfolge im BIOS ändern
bootrec /fixmbr ausführen (wie? Windows CD rein und reparaturkosole?)
Von SSD Booten
Diverse Sachen in Win 7 deaktivieren (Defragmentieren, Indexierung und und und)
Altes C wieder anstöpseln da dort noch andere Partitionen au der Platte sind.

Habe ich etwas übersehen?

Thx.


----------



## Vordack (6. Januar 2011)

So Leute, meine SSD funktioniert problemlos. Habe mein altes Windows portiert.

Jetzt zu meinem "Anliegen"^^

Also mein Mainboard unterstüzt SATA 3Gb/s (Sata 2).

Mit einem Leistungsindex hat meine SSD 149-150 MB/S Übertragungsrate (was SATA 1) entsprechen würde.

Zitat Wiki: "Die erste Serial-ATA-Generation ist mit einer Übertragungsrate von 150 Megabytes pro Sekunde spezifiziert und damit nur unwesentlich schneller als die aktuell schnellste parallele ATA-Schnittstelle (ATA/133). Die aktuelle Version Serial ATA Revision 2 verdoppelt den Durchsatz auf 300 MB/s. Im Jahr 2007 ist eine Serial-ATA-Version mit 600 MB/s veröffentlicht worden."

Mein S-ATA nutzt im BIOS den AHCI Controller, unter Windows auch. Da die Übertragungsrate der SSd schneller sein sollte frage ich mich wie ich dem Teil verklickern kann dass es SATA 2 nutzen kann.

Ich habe gestern die aktuellsten Chipsatz (include chipset\sata raid driver) und BIOS Treiber installiert.

Das ist mein Mobo: http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3534#sp

In Wikipedia lese ich folgendes: "Unabhängig von SATA oder SATA Revision 2 können die gleichen Kabel verwendet werden." An dem Kabel kanns also nicht liegen. Woran kann es sonst liegen?

Ach ja, benutze Win 7 Home Premium 64.


----------

